# Grey or Slate?



## Scootslide (Sep 9, 2021)

I can’t decide.Anybody?


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

??


----------



## Scootslide (Sep 9, 2021)

Lol, my photos disappeared,will upload a sap


----------



## Scootslide (Sep 9, 2021)

This is a different young bird, so not sure on sex,could be **** but could be hen?









Cockbird..explains expletive.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Na ha!

the first one appears to be quite then distinguished gentlemen, and the second appears to be female?
I’m not sure that I understand your question though. Are these your budgies and you’re asking about color and gender? Or are you picking between to two?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Are these your budgies?
The one pictured where you aren't sure of the gender looks as if it may have scaly mites.
I'm not sure about the first budgie but the under-portion of the cere is awfully crusty as well so it could have mites also.
Are these two birds housed together?*


----------



## Scootslide (Sep 9, 2021)

The old gentleman is a rescued bird who does indeed have scales but is being treated as of a week ago(ivermectin),just interested in opinions on colour,not health,though I appreciate your concern. All my birds are treated and loved exceptionally well.
The second is a youngster who’s cere has been a constant question mark, it’s not scaley face but could be interpreted as such looking at it from a photo,the ceres colour dumbfounds me as to sex,hence my question to anyone who can figure it.I bought this guy as a male,and still think he is,but there’s always that doubt that I,ve got it wrong?
They are not housed together,Beaky,the first bird is quarantined at the mo.

Arthur,the second bird is housed with his siblings,living next door to mum and dad.


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

They both appear to be greys, given the cheek patches. Slates have violet patches. The second one is lighter because of opaline, which dilutes body color by 15-20% and also because of youth. Body color will darken with age after subsequent molts but will always remain lighter than the first non-opaline bird..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*With regard to the second bird, is the cere a dark blue with brownish splotches or are those splotches a gray color?
You indicate that budgie is a youngster -- may I ask it's age?
My concern is that if the cere is dark blue with brownish splotches it can indicate a hormonal imbalance in male.

Has the budgie been examined by an Avian Veterinarian?*


----------



## Scootslide (Sep 9, 2021)

Hi, the cere is as it shows in the pic,it’s a blue in the center and grey ,not brown,predominantly over the left and right sides,


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

wcmburke has given you correct information on their mutations. 

As for gender, both appear to be male to me. However, do you have any earlier photos of the second bird? I’m interested in seeing what the “original” coloring on the cere was before it developed that color. Normally female ceres are not such a dark brown.


----------



## Scootslide (Sep 9, 2021)

Yes,agreed,The old fella,”Beaky”,is I,m sure a Male,the younger bird,I hadn’t seen a cere like this before ,hence my question,as I know there are some highly knowledgeable individuals on here.Both birds were donated,so i ,ve no idea of his/her history.I wish I did as it may have been a lot simpler to know that way.He seems healthy and happy and not showing any signs of ill health or changes in his habits.i can only monitor him and see if the cere changes further I guess.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

At any rate, the cere now isn’t what I would say “normal”. Have you asked your avian vet about it?


----------

